# ST Dupont Xtend problem - need help



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I've had my Xtend for three years and narry a problem with it until recently.

The thing simply won't light. I click, it sparks briefly, but won't light. Sometimes it won't even spark. It's as if its piezo-electric filament (or whatever) is malfunctioning. Anyone had this experience?

Things I have done/checked:
1) I use only triple-refined fuel and have never used anything other than that in this lighter.
2) I have not dropped it in water or a liquid, frozen it in ice, tossed it at a moron, or done anything with it that it is not designed for.
3) I have not traveled with it except in the car. It has not been airborne since the time I purchased it.
4) I purge it for air every single time I refill it.
5) I use it only for cigars--no pipes, cigarettes, etc. I keep the lighter area completely free of debris.
6) I live in Austin--it is neither extremely humid nor extremely dry. 

Help please! Before I send it off to Canada for repair, or possibly just buy a new one (I'd buy another one without question), I want to check the jungle for similar experiences.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Uh...bump!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Possibly overfilled and the flame adjustment too high?
Possibly the igniter is arcing to somewhere else when attempting to light?
Possible there is a clog.
Possible when lighting it is not allowing full release of butane.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I had the same problem and sent it back to them and they told me one of the parts got clogged and had to be replaced and I only used xtend fluid, just remember even if something is triple refined stuff still gets thru once in a blue moon. I would try to get in touch with them and see about getting it fixed the only thing is colibri used to fix there stuff but I don't think they do that anymore. hope this helps


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

jitzy said:


> I had the same problem and sent it back to them and they told me one of the parts got clogged and had to be replaced and I only used xtend fluid, just remember even if something is triple refined stuff still gets thru once in a blue moon. I would try to get in touch with them and see about getting it fixed the only thing is colibri used to fix there stuff but I don't think they do that anymore. hope this helps


It was my understanding that Colibri fixed it becasue they were the ones that Dupont contracted to make it for them.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

poker said:


> It was my understanding that Colibri fixed it becasue they were the ones that Dupont contracted to make it for them.


Yep--this is what I've been told by my local ST Dupont retailer--send it to the Cranston, NJ Colibri repair facility. Although they cautioned that recent repairs have taken as long as 2 months. Guess I'll be getting a Blazer to get me through that time


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Drop me a PM if you want a Ronson to hold you over. I know its not as good as the Blazer, but they have been very reliable.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I also recently had a problem with my ST Dupont Xtend. 

On my recent trip to Orlando I put my lighter and room key in my pocket when I left the hotel to head over to the Corona Cigar Company and when I got there I just had the room key. Some lucky cab driver or his next passenger now has my lighter.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

muziq said:


> I've had my Xtend for three years and narry a problem with it until recently.
> 
> The thing simply won't light. I click, it sparks briefly, but won't light. Sometimes it won't even spark. It's as if its piezo-electric filament (or whatever) is malfunctioning. Anyone had this experience?
> 
> ...


Mine is doing the exact same thing now. Haven't had time to address it.


----------



## Romark (Aug 23, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Mine is doing the exact same thing now. Haven't had time to address it.


Have you tried to mess with the flame adjuster. Screw it in and out a couple of times.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like you need to send it back for service. I know when they first came out there were many with this trouble.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

poker said:


> It was my understanding that Colibri fixed it becasue they were the ones that Dupont contracted to make it for them.


they were at one point but I have a friend who called them and told me that colibri was not fixing them anymore. but then again my friend may be full of you know what and just lazy and didn't want to send it in:r


----------

